# Holy Water this weekend?



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

A buddy from work and I are thinking about heading to the Au Sable this weekend as it is supposed to be descent weather (low 30's). I have never fished up there during the winter, wondering what the best fly-fishing opportunities would be available this weekend. We were thinking maybe trying for Trout on the Holy Water or maybe going for Steelhead somewhere, as he has never tried for them before. Any reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Steelheading could be great as it warms up. A lot of fished moved in with the hard rains of early January. They'll be sluggish until the water warms at least a few degrees.

But I'd go for fishing the Holy Water. Small trout are always hungry. Fishing small stones, small hares ears or other small nymphs should be good. Plus it sure is pretty up there when there's fresh snow. Look at a Gazeteer and u will find plenty of access sites.

Have fun.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nymphs and egg flies work well in Winter, for Trout.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

If I were fishing the holy water this week I would be packing nymphs and streamers. You Know, buggers ,zonkers. You might even do well with sculpins.:coolgleam


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

If you are going to try for steelhead, I would not be without a wiggle hex. Learn how to tie it here, from Tommy Lynch, a.k.a. "The Fish Whisperer".

http://www.fishandflymagazine.com/video_gallery.asp?VIDEO_ID=7


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

If I can get my rich fishing buddy to drive me up there, I will definitely consider your guys' advice! :lol: :lol: :lol: I tied up a bunch of nymphs and wooly buggers last week. I will look in that wiggle hex too, thanks a ton!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Might catch some nice browns. I would try a #12 pink nighty.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's a cold windy day in Detroit, this morning. If you are throwing flies for Trout in this weather, then God Bless you.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> I would try a #12 pink nighty.


Is this an actual fly or some sort of innuendo? At any rate, I don't get it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, how was fishing The Holy Waters, over the weekend? Got report?


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

TheDuke33 said:


> Is this an actual fly or some sort of innuendo? At any rate, I don't get it.


 
Pink nightie







If the trout won't hit it...I will


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh, wow. I think I get it now. But yeah I'm actually heading up to the AS this Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

TheDuke33 said:


> Is this an actual fly or some sort of innuendo? At any rate, I don't get it.


 code for a dozen nightcrawlers :lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

if ya fish for steel those nightys mite be worth haven lol


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

So a couple buddies and I decided to try for Trout on the Au Sable this weekend. We fished from about noon til dark. We started at the North Branch, then hit up different parts of the Main Branch, and then ended it on the South Branch. We were throwing all different sorts of streamers. Wooly Buggers, ESL's, Zonkers, etc. We did not turn a single fish. Even my buddy who has been tying flies and fly-fishing the Au Sable since he was 6 years old and manages to pull pigs out of the most un-promising looking waters didn't turn jack. It was kind of frustrating, although I didn't really expect much this time of year. Saw a big Bald Eagle and other wildlife which was kind of cool, and of course it was a gorgeous day, a heck of a lot better than being stuck in metro-Detroit  Anyone have any theories about the condititions we were fishing in that did not produce any fish or was it just bad luck?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The river is shallow and quiet in that area. The Trout are super spooky, and will hide when you are way beyond casting range, if you are not stealthy.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

They could also have started migrating upstream to their spawning beds, and that would be in the section that is closed for fishing this time of the year.


----------



## Domepiece (Dec 29, 2005)

it would help if you knew how to fish...


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Moderator-

Please remove all posts by Domepiece, along with his profile, and his life on earth.

I prayed I'd never see the day when you'd find me on this site.

Are we fishin' Saturday or you gonna ditch me like you always do?


----------

